# 8 month old golden chewing everything



## goldenmom58 (Jan 14, 2010)

My 8 month old golden has started to chew/destroy my couch! He has never done this before. It is not a separation issue because he does it when I am home!
I walk him,take him to a dog park, give him bones...any ideas?


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Hmm. Not fun. But I'm thinking you can break him of it. I wonder if spraying enough bitter apple on the couch will have an effect? or sprinkling hot pepper where he is chewing may deter him?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

This is the second teething phase where they set their molars....really, really common.
Puppies cant hold a candle to the kind of destruction that a dog can do during this teething phase.

More bones and other approprate chew objects, more supervision...and time....

It will pass...


----------



## Jilly66 (Nov 25, 2008)

My youngest boy Sam who is now 14 months old started really chewing a lot around 8 months too. Rugs, baseboards, kitchen table leg and to top it off.... chewed right through the drywall in my kitchen. He did do all of this while we were away. He is walked every morning and I have a pet sitter come in around 11. I get home at 3 but in spite of it all Sam's boredom took it's toll on my house. We now crate him while we are away although I do give him an hour here and there to test him and so far he hasn't chewed a thing. I am rotating his toys to make it more interesting for him. I am hopeful it is a phase and he is nearing the end!


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

Try putting vicks vapor rub on the couch where he's been chewing...it has worked for us in the past!


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

I really cant help you because mine just started chewing recently too, but she is 18months... I wish I had an "OFF" switch.. lol she chewed my hubbies brand new winter boots I just bought him for Xmas... I feel your pain!!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

another already said this but 8-13 mos is prime time for the adult teeth to set... its very common for puppies to chew at this age and it is important for them to do so... get your puppy things to chew and supervise all the time


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Bitter Apple and giving them a bone or chew toy. It worked for Kirby and Darby. My first golden Sunshine chewed the walls, furniture and tore up the linoleum floor. I guess she preferred hard wood.


----------



## Evil Eagle (May 4, 2009)

Sam started doing that, so I started keeping him in my room while I am gone until he passes this faze. Ive read playing jaw intensive games (i.e tug-o-war) to wear out their jaws helps. Thats Sams favorite thing to do so I do that as much as I can, seems to have helped.


----------

